# New Red Seas Fire track online! (The Recovery, Groove/Electro/Prog metal content)



## -Nolly- (May 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

My band Red Seas Fire have just put a new track up on our Myspace and Tumblr pages (the latter should provide much better sound quality). 
The track is called _The Recovery_, hope you dudes enjoy it!

Red Seas Fire on MySpace
Red Seas Fire

Let us know what you think!


----------



## bobrob (May 1, 2010)

Sounds sick man, think I've seen a bunch of vids of you tracking the lead that comes in at around 2:19 and its awesome to hear the whole thing.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Skyblue (May 1, 2010)

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 1, 2010)

Almost as awesome as seeing it performed live. 

Sweet track!


----------



## technomancer (May 1, 2010)

That is some righteous shit


----------



## FMG (May 1, 2010)

shit hot  really looking forward to hearing the finished product with vocals


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 1, 2010)

It's floopin' great - AND you have Merchandise coming soon? Make mine a hoody in size massive


----------



## right_to_rage (May 1, 2010)

WOW! Honestly this is your best mix yet Nolly! It wasn't really 100% clear on the webcasts, but this is really well done. Very inspiring, it makes me want to work and get some new gear so I can record.


----------



## Jims (May 1, 2010)

I just caused a mess all over...Loved it :|


----------



## -Nolly- (May 1, 2010)

Woo, thanks guys! It feels really good to get more stuff out there, we've been sitting on a few tracks for a while now!



ShadyDavey said:


> It's floopin' great - AND you have Merchandise coming soon? Make mine a hoody in size massive



Wicked, cheers dude! We're trying to sort out some merch, we were thinking just t-shirts at first, but maybe hoodies will be a viable option too 



right_to_rage said:


> WOW! Honestly this is your best mix yet Nolly! It wasn't really 100% clear on the webcasts, but this is really well done. Very inspiring, it makes me want to work and get some new gear so I can record.



Thanks dude, this is definitely my best mix to date. It's actually a whole new recording - not what you saw us tracking on the webstream


----------



## Customisbetter (May 1, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Woo, thanks guys! It feels really good to get more stuff out there, we've been sitting on a few tracks for a while now!




motherfucker


----------



## loktide (May 1, 2010)

looking forward to your album, man


----------



## Djent As Fook (May 1, 2010)

Sounds awesome man. Love the "punchy" mixing.


----------



## Fred (May 1, 2010)

Congrats again man, my neighbours at uni definitely aren't fans, haha.


----------



## eleven59 (May 1, 2010)

Love both tracks on there  You guys have a really unique sound, and I really like it.


----------



## liamh (May 1, 2010)

_Such_ a sick solo


----------



## hypermagic (May 1, 2010)

Digging this with a fury of a thousand suns.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys, it means a lot to us


----------



## revclay (May 1, 2010)

This song rocks. I love the solo in this song. One of my favs for sure. I will be purchasing your full length when you complete it for sure. Love it.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 1, 2010)

I love the solo work, but I get kinda bored during a few other parts of the song. Still awesome, but I have a feeling this is gonna be mind blowing once it has vocals.

Wonderful.


----------



## Prydogga (May 1, 2010)

Great to wake up and see this, GREAT tune you two, really love it, glad it's finally up 

And merch would be great! I'm really keen to buy that white shirt! Great stuff again guys.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 2, 2010)

Awesome comments, thanks guys!


----------



## Fzau (May 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Great to wake up and see this, GREAT tune you two, really love it, glad it's finally up
> 
> And merch would be great! I'm really keen to buy that white shirt! Great stuff again guys.


 
No shit, Sherlock! Such a fine way of waking up 
Don't make white Ts though, make blue, purple or bright red ones 
(That fit nicely to my muscular upper body  )

And even though I live in Belgium (and I'm not the kind of vocalist you're looking for) I think I'm going to give it a go anyway, after my French exam that is. Should be fun


----------



## BrainArt (May 2, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 2, 2010)

Cheers dudes!
Fzau, look forward to hearing the vocals, we'll see what we can do with regards to the merch!


----------



## Prydogga (May 2, 2010)

Fzau said:


> No shit, Sherlock! Such a fine way of waking up
> Don't make white Ts though, make blue, purple or bright red ones
> (That fit nicely to my muscular upper body  )
> 
> And even though I live in Belgium (and I'm not the kind of vocalist you're looking for) I think I'm going to give it a go anyway, after my French exam that is. Should be fun



I love the white T I've seen though, but some cool colours would be great, along with black that's not cheap, Merch usually fails on black shirt quality.

And, Tom, if you fail hard at these vocals. I will laugh. Hard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2010)

This is just the kinda stuff I like, epic.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I love the white T I've seen though, but some cool colours would be great, along with black that's not cheap, Merch usually fails on black shirt quality.
> 
> And, Tom, if you fail hard at these vocals. I will laugh. Hard.



Not sure how much of a range we will have at first, I doubt we'll sell many yet so we may not have a massive selection to start with. We'll definitely try and satisfy the lovely people who have said they want merch though


----------



## Prydogga (May 2, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Not sure how much of a range we will have at first, I doubt we'll sell many yet so we may not have a massive selection to start with. We'll definitely try and satisfy the lovely people who have said they want merch though



Well I can safely say I'll buy one or more.


----------



## AySay (May 2, 2010)

Sounds great man! I especially like that jazzy solo in the middle, and seeing you record it was cool too...that sexy blackmachine


----------



## Cynic (May 2, 2010)

Would definitely buy a t-shirt if one were available.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 2, 2010)

T shirt for me as well.


----------



## technomancer (May 2, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Not sure how much of a range we will have at first, I doubt we'll sell many yet so we may not have a massive selection to start with. We'll definitely try and satisfy the lovely people who have said they want merch though



Yeah if there's something light colored I'll grab a shirt.... I've just already got more black t-shirts than I know what to do with


----------



## -Nolly- (May 2, 2010)

Wicked, cheers for the support, we're discussing it right now


----------



## liamh (May 2, 2010)

I want a NollyTheGreat dressing gown


----------



## handmetheaxe (May 2, 2010)

It's great to hear this song in its entirety, other than the ustream sessions.
great stuff, will deffo be buying you EP when you get round to releasing it!


----------



## poopyalligator (May 2, 2010)

I really like the new song guys.


----------



## Fzau (May 2, 2010)

Sign me up for a shirt as well dudes 
(just remember, tight fit rules haha)


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 2, 2010)

I shall take a t-shirt from you fine gentle men  But in all seriousness make some shirts. NOT TIGHT FIT FZAU hahaha!

The track was dope just like I can expect from you guys, it was just a little boring in some parts, but with vocals this song would be epic. I still prefer Turbulence over it. I can't wait for the mini album.


----------



## corellia_guitar (May 2, 2010)

jawesome.. hope you guys find an amazing vocalist soon.


----------



## Prydogga (May 3, 2010)

liamh said:


> I want a NollyTheGreat dressing gown



We've all seen that dressing gowns = great playing, put me down for one  Good, things are being discussed, I'll make sure the team of advertising whores (Brandon) and I will pimp the merch as soon as it's out. If it is.


----------



## BrainArt (May 3, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> We've all seen that dressing gowns = great playing, put me down for one  Good, things are being discussed, I'll make sure the team of advertising whores (Brandon) and I will pimp the merch as soon as it's out. If it is.



*Advertising Whore pose* 

Yes, I will SO be rocking the RSF merch when it comes out.


----------



## georg_f (May 3, 2010)

really great stuff
the first song on your myspace is fantastic


----------



## Giamatti (May 3, 2010)

Yowzers. You guys... Fuckin hell. Just ridiculous. Definitely send a tee my way when they're out.


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 3, 2010)

Nolly as I said on the Fractal forums..that lead tone is still making my balls tingle. I think they actually just moved a little. What model are you using?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for keeping this alive guys, glad it's getting a positive response, it's quite a different vibe to Turbulence..



CentaurPorn said:


> Nolly as I said on the Fractal forums..that lead tone is still making my balls tingle. I think they actually just moved a little. What model are you using?



Hahah, that's my attempt at a Dumble-y tone, using the HAS OD1 model. I probably shouldn't mention the word Dumble in there because the connoisseurs will invariably hang me out to dry over my ineducated butchering.


----------



## eleven59 (May 3, 2010)

I want a cape. Why don't any bands sell capes?


----------



## Prydogga (May 3, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Thanks for keeping this alive guys, glad it's getting a positive response, it's quite a different vibe to Turbulence..



Wait, do you mean Turbulence got bad response?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

eleven59 said:


> I want a cape. Why don't any bands sell capes?



More importantly, why don't bands sell tea cosies? I want a fucking tea cosy.



Prydogga said:


> Wait, do you mean Turbulence got bad response?



Nah, Turbulence seems to have gone down very well. My worry was that people might be expecting more of exactly the same vibe


----------



## Prydogga (May 3, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> More importantly, why don't bands sell tea cosies? I want a fucking tea cosy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Turbulence seems to have gone down very well. My worry was that people might be expecting more of exactly the same vibe



Well they're both very definitively RSF, IMO, they seem along the same vibe, but are still very defined from each other, there's a compliment in that sentence somewhere I'm sure.


----------



## bulb (May 3, 2010)

Ugh god this rules, i dont know if that solo gives me chills because it rules or because i hear Jake playing that damn solo everytime he is near a guitar (he is absolutely obsessed) but hearing it in context and with the far superior clean guitars behind it is just awesome.
Song rules, mix rules, band rules, additionally nolly's mum, and his face...professionally for the last 10 years...rutabaga.


----------



## Sacha (May 3, 2010)

Nice work, did enjoy muchly!


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Well they're both very definitively RSF, IMO, they seem along the same vibe, but are still very defined from each other, there's a compliment in that sentence somewhere I'm sure.



That's very cool to know. I mean, to me they are very logically connected, it's awesome to hear that comes across.



bulb said:


> Ugh god this rules, i dont know if that solo gives me chills because it rules or because i hear Jake playing that damn solo everytime he is near a guitar (he is absolutely obsessed) but hearing it in context and with the far superior clean guitars behind it is just awesome.
> Song rules, mix rules, band rules, additionally nolly's mum, and his face...professionally for the last 10 years...rutabaga.



It was in the second decade of the Twentieth Century, after the Great Plague had devastated England, that Hermann the Irascible, nicknamed also the Wise, sat on the British throne. The Mortal Sickness had swept away the entire Royal Family, unto the third and fourth generations, and thus it came to pass that Hermann the Fourteenth of Saxe-Drachsen-Wachtelstein, who had stood thirtieth in the order of succession, found himself one day ruler of the British dominions within and beyond the seas. Unfortunately, your face.



ENDITOL said:


> Nice work, did enjoy muchly!



Sick, your opinion means a great deal to me Sacha


----------



## bulb (May 3, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> It was in the second decade of the Twentieth Century, after the Great Plague had devastated England, that Hermann the Irascible, nicknamed also the Wise, sat on the British throne. The Mortal Sickness had swept away the entire Royal Family, unto the third and fourth generations, and thus it came to pass that Hermann the Fourteenth of Saxe-Drachsen-Wachtelstein, who had stood thirtieth in the order of succession, found himself one day ruler of the British dominions within and beyond the seas. Unfortunately, your face.



It was the best of times, it was the worst of times. Harry just came back from the farm but couldnt find Leslie. A man or a woman, i wonder, he wondered. He compared them gently to a crystal ball, and yet none were to be found! Luckily, your gay.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

bulb said:


> It was the best of times, it was the worst of times. Harry just came back from the farm but couldnt find Leslie. A man or a woman, i wonder, he wondered. He compared them gently to a crystal ball, and yet none were to be found! Luckily, your gay.



My gay did what exactly?


----------



## Customisbetter (May 3, 2010)

^


----------



## eleven59 (May 3, 2010)

^


----------



## bulb (May 3, 2010)

Your gay went off and made love to you're mom


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

hahahahahah


----------



## Customisbetter (May 3, 2010)

why are these making me laugh so hard?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> why are these making me laugh so hard?



Yeah, who do you think you are. You, with your.. laughing. Stop it. Now.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 3, 2010)

how did you go about doing the drums?


----------



## Cynic (May 3, 2010)

I ate chicken, and then I burped.

Also approved.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> how did you go about doing the drums?



They are Metal Foundry and S2.0


----------



## Beardyman (May 3, 2010)

Great stuff Nolly. Looking forward to some more tracks, and the EP. Merch too! Purple, tight fit t-shirts and sweaters are a must.

Also ^^


----------



## -Nolly- (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Beardyman!


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 3, 2010)

you should tab out turbulence.

than you should correct/finish this OMNOM-Snow Angel tab I found.

than i will love you forevers.

http://alexplant.name/SA.gp5


----------



## leandroab (May 3, 2010)

1-????
2-????
3-Make songs about Guinness
4-????
5-Profit


I know I did it wrong, but Guinness makes for it.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 3, 2010)

blown away. amazing stuff. can't wait for the mini album. hopefully it comes out before the end of the year. (only 2 songs uploaded afterall)

i wish i could get a diagram as to how they recorded it though. (watching the video at the bottom of their tumblr site) i've been wanting to self record for so long but i have yet to find anyone that actively does so AND can tell me in caveman terms how to get setup and learn myself. (i have a podxt, a ux-1, and a bad ass pc, but no knowledge as to how to get it all setup and getting my riffs out into digital form before i forget them!)


----------



## Prydogga (May 4, 2010)

So a little off topic, sorry if these wuestions have been answered at your live ustream, I missed it in sleep.

How far are you with other tracks and will Demo01 _ever_ get a proper name?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

Pry, we have 6 out of 7 tracks for the mini-album written. However, we've got a big pool of unused ideas at this point, so we have a lot of starting points to build the final song from. Demo 01 did actually have a name for a while, but it never stuck. I expect the name will come from the lyrics, when they are written.

goherpsNderp: We actually did a couple of online streaming sessions of us recording a few weeks before the performance. The setup in that video isn't the recording rig, we don't record all the instruments simultaneously. 
Add me on MSN or AIM and perhaps I can give you a hand getting started.

Oh, and there will be official tabs


----------



## Fred (May 4, 2010)

Still trying to work out whether to interrupt my quest to cover all of Opeth's Damnation on YouTube so as I can upload my cover of Turbulence or not... Got it all recorded, just trying to decide when would be the best time to upload it!


----------



## Prydogga (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Nolly for taking time to answer questions on here every day, always good to get that support back from the band  Cheers man. 

7 Tracks, sounds awesome, can't wait!


----------



## PeteyG (May 4, 2010)

Fred said:


> Got it all recorded, just trying to decide when would be the best time to upload it!



NAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 4, 2010)

Damn i wanted to cover Turbulence first, but i still have trouble figuring out the dissonant parts. 

fuck it I'll work on it tonight.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

Fred said:


> Still trying to work out whether to interrupt my quest to cover all of Opeth's Damnation on YouTube so as I can upload my cover of Turbulence or not... Got it all recorded, just trying to decide when would be the best time to upload it!



Haha, I had no idea you had done that Fred 



Prydogga said:


> Thanks Nolly for taking time to answer questions on here every day, always good to get that support back from the band  Cheers man.
> 
> 7 Tracks, sounds awesome, can't wait!



Thanks dude, it's nice that people care enough to ask us questions. 



Customisbetter said:


> Damn i wanted to cover Turbulence first, but i still have trouble figuring out the dissonant parts.
> 
> fuck it I'll work on it tonight.



PM'd


----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Pry, we have 6 out of 7 tracks for the mini-album written. However, we've got a big pool of unused ideas at this point, so we have a lot of starting points to build the final song from. Demo 01 did actually have a name for a while, but it never stuck. I expect the name will come from the lyrics, when they are written.



My credit card is waiting for this to become available


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> PM'd



You know if you just put out those official tabs it would save you alot of pm's


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

technomancer said:


> My credit card is waiting for this to become available



Much appreciated dude


----------



## BrainArt (May 4, 2010)

RawrItsRaptor said:


> You know if you just put out those official tabs it would save you alot of pm's



This.  I need to learn The Recovery and Turbulence.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> This.  I need to learn The Recovery and Turbulence.



They need to be done first. Pete and I having lots of problems with both Guitar Pro 5 and 6 recently. Very difficult and frustrating to work with, which isn't helping us get them done.


----------



## technomancer (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> They need to be done first. Pete and I having lots of problems with both Guitar Pro 5 and 6 recently. Very difficult and frustrating to work with, which isn't helping us get them done.



Wait you're doing official tabs?


----------



## PeteyG (May 4, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Wait you're doing official tabs?



Yeah we are, we both study transcription at our college, and we've both been reading music since we were much much younger, so may as well do them.



-Nolly- said:


> They need to be done first. Pete and I having lots of problems with both Guitar Pro 5 and 6 recently. Very difficult and frustrating to work with, which isn't helping us get them done.



Also not good seeing that we have transcription coursework coming up in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fzau (May 4, 2010)

Tabs?! Fuck, you guys are awesome


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

I've just knocked an old tab of The Recovery into shape. This isn't representative of the detail the official tabs will have, just something for you guys to work on if you want 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/RSF/Tabs/The Recovery.gpx

Apologies for any glitches or errors, I was surprised Guitar Pro stayed open long enough for me to get through the changes I made.


----------



## BrainArt (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> They need to be done first. Pete and I having lots of problems with both Guitar Pro 5 and 6 recently. Very difficult and frustrating to work with, which isn't helping us get them done.





PeteyG said:


> Also not good seeing that we have transcription coursework coming up in the next few weeks.



Ahh, ok. No rush, then.  I'll just not be lazy and use my ear to learn most of what I can from them.  I know!  I'll rewatch the ustream videos and watch your hands to see what they're doing, plus I love watching those videos.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Ahh, ok. No rush, then.  I'll just not be lazy and use my ear to learn most of what I can from them.  I know!  I'll rewatch the ustream videos and watch your hands to see what they're doing, plus I love watching those videos.



Look one post above


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Look one post above



i can't download on this computer, but when i go to do it, is it on GP6?


----------



## BrainArt (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Look one post above



Looks like I should pay more attention to things.  Thanks, dled it and will start on it later, thankfully I have my guitar tuned to Eb Standard, so I can tune it to Drop C#.


----------



## Fzau (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> I've just knocked an old tab of The Recovery into shape. This isn't representative of the detail the official tabs will have, just something for you guys to work on if you want
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/RSF/Tabs/The Recovery.gpx
> 
> Apologies for any glitches or errors, I was surprised Guitar Pro stayed open long enough for me to get through the changes I made.


 
Could you make a GP5 file, please?


----------



## Prydogga (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> I've just knocked an old tab of The Recovery into shape. This isn't representative of the detail the official tabs will have, just something for you guys to work on if you want
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/RSF/Tabs/The Recovery.gpx
> 
> Apologies for any glitches or errors, I was surprised Guitar Pro stayed open long enough for me to get through the changes I made.



Shame your having troubles, but thanks a bunch for tabs! When you do GP6 tabs, do you know if they will be backwards compatible with GP5?


----------



## Superwoodle (May 4, 2010)

I don't usually listen to this, type of music. I'd like to hear more from you guys. Pretty Sweet.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

Fzau said:


> Could you make a GP5 file, please?



Unfortunately I literally can't - GP5 crashes the moment I open it 

Pry, it doesn't seem like GP6 is backwards compatible.

I was about to export the tab as a .pdf but now GP6 won't open either. Fucking Arobas..


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Unfortunately I literally can't - GP5 crashes the moment I open it
> 
> Pry, it doesn't seem like GP6 is backwards compatible.
> 
> I was about to export the tab as a .pdf but now GP6 won't open either. Fucking Arobas..



ARGH! i need a gp5. well, take your time because i am sure you are a busy man. just don't forget.
or i will find you.


----------



## Cynic (May 4, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Unfortunately I literally can't - GP5 crashes the moment I open it
> 
> Pry, it doesn't seem like GP6 is backwards compatible.
> 
> I was about to export the tab as a .pdf but now GP6 won't open either. Fucking Arobas..



You suck. Get ran on.


----------



## tr0n (May 4, 2010)

Ah nice looking tab work there, it's rare to find stuff logically and thoughtfully tabbed out in terms of presentation.

I personally haven't had any issues with GP6 on Mac 10.6 or XP though. Odd. GP5 was a nightmare on the Mac for me though, it would always crash.

With regards to pdfs, I think GP6's rendering is different to the File > Print > Save as .pdf function that's inbuilt with the Mac in most programs. I've found sometimes one is better than the other.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 4, 2010)

tr0n said:


> Ah nice looking tab work there, it's rare to find stuff logically and thoughtfully tabbed out in terms of presentation.
> 
> I personally haven't had any issues with GP6 on Mac 10.6 or XP though. Odd. GP5 was a nightmare on the Mac for me though, it would always crash.
> 
> With regards to pdfs, I think GP6's rendering is different to the File > Print > Save as .pdf function that's inbuilt with the Mac in most programs. I've found sometimes one is better than the other.



Thanks mate, once I get through these issues I'll set about making it all pretty.

If you don't mind, I would be very grateful if you could export the tab as a .pdf and email it to me at [email protected] so I can host it. Right now GP6 crashes the moment I attempt to open the file.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 4, 2010)

sweet I just waited 45 minutes for the GP6 demo to download, and lo and behold, you can't open files with it.

Excellent.

I guess ill just buy it.


----------



## matty2fatty (May 5, 2010)

Wow, this is the best drum mix I've heard from anyone on this site since I've been around, I love the bass drum


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

Thanks to the wonderfully awesome tr0n, here are .pdfs of the Recovery!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/The Recovery (Nolly).pdf

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/The Recovery (Pete).pdf

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/The Recovery (Clean).pdf

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/The Recovery (Solo).pdf



matty2fatty said:


> Wow, this is the best drum mix I've heard from anyone on this site since I've been around, I love the bass drum



That's awesome, thanks dude!


----------



## Prydogga (May 5, 2010)

Unless someone else wants to, I'll put up all these pdfs into Gp5, I'll do it anyway for myself.


----------



## BrainArt (May 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Unless someone else wants to, I'll put up all these pdfs into Gp5, I'll do it anyway for myself.



  For all of us lazy people, please.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

Hey guys, a proposition: if anyone does a youtube cover of the Recovery solo I'll give them a free lesson!
Anyone game?




Prydogga said:


> Unless someone else wants to, I'll put up all these pdfs into Gp5, I'll do it anyway for myself.



Oh man, that would be epic boredom, but I'm sure people would appreciate it


----------



## Prydogga (May 5, 2010)

Haha, okay, as soon as I'm done tabbing and learning this, I'm going to youtube, it, this is a double bonus for me as I was looking for something to cover on youtube for some competition, all I know is, if I kick ass, I get 3gs, I'm down.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

Wicked, look forward to hearing it.

If you email me at [email protected] I'll send you a copy of The Recovery minus the solo guitar track!


----------



## Prydogga (May 5, 2010)

Done


----------



## drmosh (May 5, 2010)

-Nolly- said:


> Hey guys, a proposition: if anyone does a youtube cover of the Recovery solo I'll give them a free lesson!
> Anyone game?



I'm up for it, I'm re-arranging all my equipment at the moment so I'll need a few days


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

drmosh said:


> I'm up for it, I'm re-arranging all my equipment at the moment so I'll need a few days



Wicked, email me if you want the backing track! Same goes for anyone else.


----------



## tr0n (May 5, 2010)

I've started to have a look at the solo also, but realised I hadn't formatted it like I had the rhythm guitar tracks, so some notes were too scrunched up together. I've redone the solo .pdf file if anyone wants it.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1672836/The Recovery (Solo).pdf


----------



## Prydogga (May 5, 2010)

I'm nearly at the solo on the GP5 tab, The whole song should be done soon.

EDIT: It's nearly 1am, I shall continue with tabbing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fred (May 5, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ube-cover-of-turbulence-by-red-seas-fire.html

There we go! Turbulence video all done.

If my sweeping was any good I might try The Recovery solo... I dunno, will think about it.


----------



## tr0n (May 5, 2010)

If you could throw the backing track my Nolly that'd be great. I've learnt the solo and just need to find a decent way of recording it. Macbook webcam probably. Maybe there's a way of recording video in Logic that way.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 5, 2010)

Fred: Fucking awesome work!

Mark, I'll chuck it over in about an hour. If you run Logic and iMovie simultaneously, you can record the audio in Logic and then sync it up with the video in iMovie


----------



## tr0n (May 5, 2010)

First! ...maybe. I tried uploading to YouTube but it came out with no sound whatsoever, so I've DropBoxed it instead, it's only a 16.5MB file. My vibrato could've been a bit better at the end, but other than that it's totally perfect in every possible way... 

Guitar is my Fender American Deluxe Strat, and I can assure you it's a gorgeous teal green colour and not the blue it looks to be in the vid. That's a result of my G-Star Rawness t-shirt and the camera quality. Sound is just a preset in Guitar Rig 4 that sounded fairly appropriate.

Edit: Re-encoded the audio channel in the file and now it works fine in YouTube.


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (May 5, 2010)

tr0n said:


> First! ...maybe. I tried uploading to YouTube but it came out with no sound whatsoever, so I've DropBoxed it instead, it's only a 16.5MB file. My vibrato could've been a bit better at the end, but other than that it's totally perfect in every possible way...
> 
> Guitar is my Fender American Deluxe Strat, and I can assure you it's a gorgeous teal green colour and not the blue it looks to be in the vid. That's a result of my G-Star Rawness t-shirt and the camera quality. Sound is just a preset in Guitar Rig 4 that sounded fairly appropriate.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1672836/Red_Seas_Fire_The_Recovery_Guitar_Solo_Cover_Mark_Peskett.mov



i was just finishing learning this!  haha. i would like to demand a retraction of his video because its not youtube hahaha.


----------



## Prydogga (May 6, 2010)

If someone could help me out it'd be great, I need to change the BPM in one part of the song, but I have no clue how to change it so it doesn't affect the whole song on GP5, will rep for help of course


----------



## Winspear (May 6, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> If someone could help me out it'd be great, I need to change the BPM in one part of the song, but I have no clue how to change it so it doesn't affect the whole song on GP5, will rep for help of course


 






On this picture, bottom right, a slider going from green to red. Next to the text and chord diagram buttons.
http://d.imagehost.org/0809/0_1425_sz_1_i_150796_00.gif


----------



## Prydogga (May 6, 2010)

Thank you kind sir  

EDIT:


tr0n said:


> Edit: Re-encoded the audio channel in the file and now it works fine in YouTube.



That's sweet man, that's surprisingly good tone from a GR preset, I'm still lacking a bit on that big sweep.


----------



## Prydogga (May 6, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6803072/The Recovery.gp5

Here you go fellas, one _The Recovery_. The end of the solo may be the slightest bit different timing wise to the original tabs, but not major.


----------



## PeteyG (May 6, 2010)

I just had a quick look through Pry and made some changes to my parts that weren't quite right.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/The Recovery.gp5


----------



## Prydogga (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Pete. I knew it wouldn't be 100%


----------



## -Nolly- (May 6, 2010)

tr0n said:


> First! ...maybe. I tried uploading to YouTube but it came out with no sound whatsoever, so I've DropBoxed it instead, it's only a 16.5MB file. My vibrato could've been a bit better at the end, but other than that it's totally perfect in every possible way...
> 
> Guitar is my Fender American Deluxe Strat, and I can assure you it's a gorgeous teal green colour and not the blue it looks to be in the vid. That's a result of my G-Star Rawness t-shirt and the camera quality. Sound is just a preset in Guitar Rig 4 that sounded fairly appropriate.
> 
> Edit: Re-encoded the audio channel in the file and now it works fine in YouTube.






Nice work dude, I see you've changed a few fingerings but the notes are all present and correct! 
Let me know when you want your lesson!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 6, 2010)

wow, i actually forgot to come in here and tell you guys just how insanely awesome the track is! 

i lurbz it


----------



## -Nolly- (May 6, 2010)

Thanks dude, glad you dig


----------



## kill2be (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys, can you repost this tab, pleeease!


----------



## Erra (Oct 10, 2011)

kill2be said:


> Hey guys, can you repost this tab, pleeease!



I, too, want the "The Recovery" tab :<


----------



## MobiusR (Oct 10, 2011)

Red Seas Fire: tabs for &#039;The Recovery&#039; | got-djent.com


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice Nolly. Those chord shapes pre solo from 1:29 are so lush and really original sounding. Did you put those chords together by ear or are they textbook? Really really great dude. Rest of the song kicks ass too but man just hearing those quality guitars ring out with those chord voicings is something special. Do both you guys use BKPs in this song? If so which ones out of interest? Would be keen to know the amp model too if possible. Thanks dude and awesome track/mix/playing


----------



## jackmcdonnell (Oct 11, 2011)

the recovery is my favourite by far. love the unusual chord progression in it. its something i really try and utilise in my compositions

BEASTLY WORK DUDE!


----------



## Djent246 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey Nolly,

got the ep when it came out, absolutely love it! Just wondering, any more tracks getting released anytime soon? Also, what would be the chances of getting you guys over here to Ireland to play a show sometime in the near future? 

Sound,
Shane.


----------



## jackmcdonnell (Oct 11, 2011)

aaaaalso, has the merch order arrived yet?

im still waiting for my t-shirt


----------



## RobZero (Oct 11, 2011)

&#8206;"For the attention of everybody who is awaiting a shirt from the pre-order, we have just received a estimated date that they will be delivered to us. The shirts will be getting sent out to us for Monday the 17th of this month, which is a little under 2 weeks from now. 

This obviously isn't as soon as we would have hoped for and your continued patience is really appreciated."


from their fb page. i'm waiting too, but shit happens, so no problem!


----------



## jackmcdonnell (Oct 11, 2011)

RobZero said:


> &#8206;"For the attention of everybody who is awaiting a shirt from the pre-order, we have just received a estimated date that they will be delivered to us. The shirts will be getting sent out to us for Monday the 17th of this month, which is a little under 2 weeks from now.
> 
> This obviously isn't as soon as we would have hoped for and your continued patience is really appreciated."
> 
> ...



winner, stoked for that!


----------



## Nesty (Oct 11, 2011)

I completely forgot I even ordered one!


----------



## jackmcdonnell (Oct 11, 2011)

so did i until the other day


----------



## Erra (Oct 12, 2011)

MobiusR said:


> Red Seas Fire: tabs for &#039;The Recovery&#039; | got-djent.com



I was talking about the guitar pro tab the guys made, uploaded on dropbox, which was then killed by dropbox :| thanks for trying though!


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 19, 2011)

Erra said:


> I was talking about the guitar pro tab the guys made, uploaded on dropbox, which was then killed by dropbox :| thanks for trying though!



The tab you're looking for was for an older version. We released a new one a few days ago for the current version. This link directs you to it.
http://www.redseasfire.co.uk/Tabs/The Recovery.zip


----------



## F0rte (Oct 23, 2011)

Your entire album is pure gold.
Favorite track is by far Epinephrine though.
Those riffs with that tone are just world destroying.

Great work you guys, and personally as for vocals I could hear you with Chris Barretto.

Oh, and sorry I have to do this...and you knew this was coming...








By the way, (I believe Nolly was the one who did the drum tracking and placement/mixing) FANTASTIC job.


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 25, 2011)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Your entire album is pure gold.
> Favorite track is by far Epinephrine though.
> Those riffs with that tone are just world destroying.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, glad you're enjoying it!


----------

